# Envious Touch Gots 72 Spoke Cross Lace



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*Envious Touch always coming out with something different!*_


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

LET THERE BE LIGHT!!!

HOLY CROSSED SHINY GOODNESS


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

is this really available?


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*PRICE???*


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE think i should of got those!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

whats the ticket on a set of cross lace gold spokes and all center gold and all gold


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

Those look sharp. Especially if the price is right


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

PRICE


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Price for a set of all chrome 13x7 with tires shipped to 77396 and a set of all chrome 14x7s also with out tires. Thanks homey!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

are these like 72 spokes chinas? what's the price on them? these look sick bro! :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Mar 10 2010, 08:18 AM~16847931
> *PRICE???
> *


x2


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

and the china lovers flock....

get some Zs or Ds homie...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 10 2010, 09:50 AM~16849857
> *and the china lovers flock....
> 
> get some Zs or Ds homie...
> *


 :uh: Don't worry what the next man buys homie.. worry bout your own.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 10 2010, 12:54 PM~16849896
> *:uh: Don't worry what the next man buys homie.. worry bout your own.
> *


That would be the same as saying respect the man's opinion if you want yours to be respected.

With that said, IMO, I would rather save up the few hundred left to buy the real deal. 

I would, however, buy his stainless chinas all day everyday before I ever bought a regular set of chinas ever again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are u selling the knock offs pictures on the 2nd wheel, (dog ear) chinas?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

hey bro, do u make them in straigh lace too? price price price plzzzz.....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Mar 10 2010, 04:00 AM~16847701
> *is this really available?
> *


They sure are... and I busted them out just in time for the tax season :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Mar 10 2010, 06:18 AM~16847931
> *PRICE???
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Mar 10 2010, 06:36 AM~16847994
> *NICE think i should of got those!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


It's not too late :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 10 2010, 06:53 AM~16848056
> *whats the ticket  on a set of cross lace gold spokes  and all center gold and all gold
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

chinas or not those look good.


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Hit me up with a price


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 10 2010, 08:06 AM~16848413
> *Those look sharp. Especially if the price is right
> *


Oh and the price is right, believe me... PM sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Mar 10 2010, 09:31 AM~16849066
> *PRICE
> *


Sent :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 AM~16849127
> *Price for a set of all chrome 13x7 with tires shipped to 77396 and a set of all chrome 14x7s also with out tires. Thanks homey!
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 AM~16849133
> *are these like 72 spokes chinas?  what's the price on them?  these look sick bro!  :wow:
> *


Yea, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2010, 09:45 AM~16849234
> *x2
> *


PM Sent


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 10 2010, 11:04 AM~16849997
> *That would be the same as saying respect the man's opinion if you want yours to be respected.
> 
> With that said, IMO, I would rather save up the few hundred left to buy the real deal.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on our stainless :biggrin: 

As for the price of these... let's just say they are about half the price of the "real deal" which is a little more than a "few hundred"


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 11:21 AM~16850145
> *are u selling the knock offs pictures on the 2nd wheel, (dog ear) chinas?
> *


Yes :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 10 2010, 11:23 AM~16850164
> *hey bro, do u make them in straigh lace too?  price price price plzzzz.....
> *


We sure do... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15083372


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 10 2010, 12:21 PM~16850684
> *chinas or not those look good.
> *


Thank You! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
I'm just trying to bring some options to the market... and I think everyone will like these


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16850715
> *Hit me up with a price
> *


PM Sent


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:18 PM~16850662
> *It's not too late  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it then homie :biggrin: 
gold spokes everything else chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Mar 10 2010, 03:08 PM~16851952
> *lets do it then homie  :biggrin:
> gold spokes everything else chrome :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent :0


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

damnit send me a price on those with all acc minus hammer


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: now i need some of those .for sale 100 spoke cross lace. :biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

set of 4 gold nips and spinner to 78626
13x7


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


PRICE CHECK ON THESE 13X72 
JUST LIKE THESE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hey its todd let me know how you made out with that snail mail :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2010, 11:44 PM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *



Now if they only can come thru with those 5.20'z


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

PRICE?


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROME 13


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 10 2010, 04:55 PM~16852853
> *damnit send me a price on those with all acc minus hammer
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 10 2010, 05:21 PM~16853096
> *set of 4 gold nips and spinner to 78626
> 13x7
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2010, 05:32 PM~16853192
> *PRICE CHECK ON THESE 13X72
> JUST LIKE THESE
> *


PM Sent :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 10 2010, 07:01 PM~16854006
> *hey its todd let me know how you made out with that snail mail  :biggrin:
> *


They don't call it snail mail for nothing... I'll let you know the second I get that payment


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Mar 10 2010, 09:46 PM~16856011
> *Now if they only can come thru with those 5.20'z
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Mar 10 2010, 09:58 PM~16856157
> *PRICE?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16856430
> *HOW MUCH FOR  ALL CHROME 13
> *


pm sended :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

i would roll the shit out of those wheels nicky :0 :0 :cheesy: i wish i could afford a set. the bowtie chips are very sharp as well! keep up the goodwork homie


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

how much with some candy purple spoke 4 a 63impl
2wing smoothies 14''


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Mar 11 2010, 05:42 PM~16864222
> *how much  with some  candy purple  spoke 4 a 63impl
> 2wing smoothies  14''
> *


PM Sent


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

price on 13x7


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16864734
> *price on 13x7
> *


x2 straight lace


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

price?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

still waiting for the price...let me know... thanks...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


bad azz. :wow:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Cuanto for 13x6s w/155s and 14x6s w/175s for Pontiac ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Mar 10 2010, 02:35 PM~16851738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look back one page... I answered your last question on the 10th :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by implala66+Mar 11 2010, 06:35 PM~16864734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's Sent :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2010, 01:39 AM~16867578
> *PM's Sent  :biggrin:
> *


My chips would look bad azz on those. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

chrome 14 /7 price please???


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Mar 12 2010, 12:30 AM~16867507
> *Cuanto for 13x6s w/155s and 14x6s w/175s for Pontiac ??????? :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:39 AM~16867584
> *My chips would look bad azz on those. :biggrin:
> *


The sure would :yes:

Hey when you gonna stop bye so we can talk about them U.S. 1/4" Donuts... I was also wondering if you could make som bag plates for me per my specs :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16867592
> *chrome 14 /7 price please???
> *


PM'd


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2010, 01:52 AM~16867683
> *The sure would :yes:
> 
> Hey when you gonna stop bye so we can talk about them U.S. 1/4" Donuts... I was also wondering if you could make som bag plates for me per my specs  :0
> *


i can stop by tomarrow.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16867691
> *PM'd
> *


damn that is a good price


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

14/7 shipped to 95126.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

prices on 13/7 and 14/7 shipped to 78216(business)


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

How much for some 14x7 with hardware with dark red spokes???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

What's sup with my wheels bro?


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2010, 11:44 PM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


how much for the 72 spoke cross lace spokes with the chevy emblem???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Clear your inbox ENVIOUS TOUCH


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

your box is full homie!!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Just post the prices for everyone to see.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 12 2010, 12:56 AM~16867711
> *damn that is a good price
> *


Told you


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63+Mar 12 2010, 11:21 AM~16870594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's sended :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 12 2010, 02:56 PM~16872442
> *What's sup with my wheels bro?
> *


I barely got your payment today at 9:44am... and I don't have any messages on my phone from you :dunno:
The last time I talked to you I mentioned that I'll let you know as soon as I get your payment...

Today is Saturday so the soonest I can get your wheels out is Monday.

I'm sorry for any inconvenience but I was waiting on your payment. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Mar 13 2010, 12:49 PM~16880645
> *how much for the 72 spoke cross lace spokes with the chevy emblem???
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Mar 13 2010, 04:29 PM~16881800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P.S. Sorry for the inbox being full, give me over the weekend to clear it out... I got bombarded when I released the 72's this week :run:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 13 2010, 05:45 PM~16882197
> *Just post the prices for everyone to see.
> *


What I dont want to happen is to cause a bidding war, that's why I'm not posting prices on theses wheels... all I'm trying to do is keep the market on these wheels as a higher class alternative to regular 100-Spoke Chinas... Thats why I brought these to market...

I remember when to have a lowrider you had to have $$$ and somewhere along they way all that went down the tubes. My goal with these 72-Spoke Cross Lace and our 72-Spoke Straight Lace is to bring a middle line market to the people and step up the game in our industry


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2010, 07:53 PM~16883550
> *What I dont want to happen is to cause a bidding war, that's why I'm not posting prices on theses wheels... all I'm trying to do is keep the market on these wheels as a higher class alternative to regular 100-Spoke Chinas... Thats why I brought these to market...
> 
> I remember when to have a lowrider you had to have $$$ and somewhere along they way all that went down the tubes. My goal with these 72-Spoke Cross Lace and our 72-Spoke Straight Lace is to bring a middle line market to the people and step up the game in our industry
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup: price 14/7 72 cross laced all chrome w/hardware shipped to 97501,thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just curious what are the 72s cross and straight lace hittin for , with dog ear knock offs. basically the dayton look alike. thanks


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Couldn't a bidding war start just as easily if someone you pm'd a price to then went to the competition and asked them to beat your price....then back to you to beat that one? The market is going to do what it's going to do regardless. 

If prices are posted clearly, ppl can make an informed decision on who's got the best value for the product. Also, we wouldn't have tons of pages of "How much to such and such zip?" and "PM sent" posts over and over. Just doesn't seem like the most efficient way to do things.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:nosad: fucking gooks, watering down my sport, used to be you could spot a true american made wheel from across the parking lot just by the spoke count... not so anymore, next thing cats will be putting dayton and zenith knocks on them and trying to pass them of as the real deal to those who dont know no better... :thumbsdown:


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 14 2010, 07:16 AM~16885455
> *:nosad: fucking gooks, watering down my sport, used to be you could  spot a true american made wheel from across the parking lot just by the spoke count... not so anymore, next thing cats will be putting dayton and zenith knocks on them and trying to pass them of as the real deal to those who dont know no better... :thumbsdown:
> *


Wow! Imagine an Asian guy who happened to be a low rider reading this thread. **** is an offensive term for Viet Namese. What if someone used similar derogatory terms about blacks, whites or hispanics. Would that be okay, too? 

A lot of people might say other ethnic groups are coming to the States and changing things that are traditionally American. Isn't this a little bit ironic to see this same kind of sentiment here?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 14 2010, 05:16 AM~16885455
> *:nosad: fucking gooks,
> *


your sport huh


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 11 2010, 01:34 AM~16857704
> *i would roll the shit out of those wheels nicky :0 :0 :cheesy: i wish i could afford a set. the bowtie chips are very sharp as well! keep up  the goodwork homie
> *


hey goodtimer those would look bad ass on the 6 foe


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 those are bad ass


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

What's the prices for the all chrome 72 cross lace spoke with the chevy knock off. Shipped to 95386... Gracias. Can u PM me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 02:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


no straight lace?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

All you people buying these need to post up pics of em on your ride! 

They look different when on a car, I just wanna see what cross laced look good on and what they might not look good on. I would think mostly older cars 70s and older would look best :dunno: Caddys cant roll em because no 14x6 available yet...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 09:36 AM~16885914
> *no straight lace?
> *



yo biggie, read the topic


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2010, 07:08 AM~16885612
> *your sport huh
> *


lowriding originated from white people in the midwest.

i thought you knew! :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16883550
> *What I dont want to happen is to cause a bidding war, that's why I'm not posting prices on theses wheels... all I'm trying to do is keep the market on these wheels as a higher class alternative to regular 100-Spoke Chinas... Thats why I brought these to market...
> 
> I remember when to have a lowrider you had to have $$$ and somewhere along they way all that went down the tubes. My goal with these 72-Spoke Cross Lace and our 72-Spoke Straight Lace is to bring a middle line market to the people and step up the game in our industry
> *


I wanted to see if I can get a few quotes please.
72 straight lace all chrome
72 straight lace gold centers
72 straight lace all gold
100 spokes all gold
100 spokes gold centers
all with stainless


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 12:16 PM~16887111
> *lowriding originated from white people in the midwest.
> 
> i thought you knew!  :uh:
> *


then the mexicans took it over, just like the white man stole their land? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 14 2010, 10:05 AM~16886358
> *All you people buying these need to post up pics of em on your ride!
> 
> They look different when on a car, I just wanna see what cross laced look good on and what they might not look good on.  I would think mostly older cars 70s and older would look best :dunno:  Caddys cant roll em because no 14x6 available yet...
> *


PUT SOME 520S ON THE 14X7 AND YOU WILL HAVE NO RUB


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2010, 02:03 PM~16888099
> *then the mexicans took it over, just like the white man stole their land?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 EVEN STEVENS


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

whats up bro! how much for 5 wheels 13x7 cross 72 ship 73119 with tires and with out tires ?? thanks


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


how much in 14x7 all chrome with same knock off and center cap shipped to 84115 your mailbox is full. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2010, 04:03 PM~16888099
> *then the mexicans took it over, just like the white man stole NATIVE AMERICANS land?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

how much for 72s crossed sent to houston 13x7 all crome


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16883477
> *I barely got your payment today at 9:44am... and I don't have any messages on my phone from you :dunno:
> The last time I talked to you I mentioned that I'll let you know as soon as I get your payment...
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


 PRICE SHIPPED TO DENVER 80223 13X7 CHROME...


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

pm me prices on all cross laces and do u make 14x6 also? BOTH CHROME AND GOLD COMBOS


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey bro did you get my last PM?


----------



## latinx4life (Jul 29, 2008)

What's the price 13x7 shipped to 89148


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*PM BOX IS EMPTY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Mar 13 2010, 09:27 PM~16883813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's Sent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Mar 14 2010, 01:20 AM~16885180
> *Couldn't a bidding war start just as easily if someone you pm'd a price to then went to the competition and asked them to beat your price....then back to you to beat that one?  The market is going to do what it's going to do regardless.
> 
> If prices are posted clearly, ppl can make an informed decision on who's got the best value for the product.  Also, we wouldn't have tons of pages of "How much to such and such zip?" and "PM sent" posts over and over.  Just doesn't seem like the most efficient way to do things.
> *


Thats the thing I wouldn't try and undercut another person's sale so there would be no point


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 14 2010, 08:36 AM~16885914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16891482
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Your wheels went out today


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 16 2010, 12:47 AM~16903399
> *Your wheels went out today
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

price on 72s cross laced with bowtie knockoff to 81101 colorado


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Mar 14 2010, 04:35 AM~16885466
> *Wow! Imagine an Asian guy who happened to be a low rider reading this thread.  **** is an offensive term for Viet Namese.  What if someone used similar derogatory terms about blacks, whites or hispanics.  Would that be okay, too?
> 
> A lot of people might say other ethnic groups are coming to the States and changing things that are traditionally American.  Isn't this a little bit ironic to see this same kind of sentiment here?
> *


 :uh: *KILL YOURSELF*


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2010, 08:08 AM~16885612
> *your sport huh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: and just like any other sports alot of shoes and equipments are china made,hongkong made,or korea made...SO IT DONT FUCKIN MATTER.WHO MAKES EM' IF THEY FEEL GOOD LOOK NICE,USE EM' AND ENJOY THE SPORT.HAVE FUN..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 16 2010, 12:39 AM~16903352
> *Thats the thing I wouldn't try and undercut another person's sale so there would be no point
> *


So, then you guys are all selling them at the same price but nobody wants to post it up? If so, then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79lincoln (Dec 31, 2008)

price 14x7 cross w gold pwdcoating nip,spoke,hub&knockoff


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


how much for the last pic with the same knock off? shipped to 76110?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 12:16 PM~16887111
> *lowriding originated from white people in the midwest.
> 
> i thought you knew!  :uh:
> *


yall always try to act like yall started something ! cholos started it all and yea blacks were first to wear dickies and yall were the first ones to try to put us all in jail for bullshit as laws so go be what you can be but try to be it on here ! :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys+Mar 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16898354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Price on some 13x7 chrome shipped to 95824?


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

how much for some strait lace 72's all chrome with and without hardware??? Thanks homie I have ordered from keith on here before but he keeps ignoring me for a price request so I am ready to shop around


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

how much are these shipped to 23462


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

how much are these shipped to 23462


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


HOW MUCH 13 /7 ILL PICK UP


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 06:56 PM~16931063
> *HOW MUCH 13 /7 ILL PICK UP
> *


x2 and 14x7, wheels only :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Mar 18 2010, 06:11 PM~16930580
> *how much for some strait lace 72's all chrome with and without hardware??? Thanks homie I have ordered from keith on here before but he keeps ignoring me for a price request so I am ready to shop around
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace $985/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool or $900/set without


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

cac u pm a price on 13/7 all chrome and 13/7 wit gold nipples


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

How much for Chrome 14's crossed laced w/hardware shipped to 64086? Thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PRICE TO MIAMI ON BOTH STRAIGHT AND CROSSED


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

How much for some 13x7 cross lace 72 spoke Gold nipple and hub, no adapter or k/o's shipped here 95127 with tires?


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13S CROSS LACE CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 79936


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 22 2010, 03:09 PM~16962955
> *i've seen spokes bend on 100 spokes and there are 100 spokes crammed right next to each other . You couldnt pay me to roll china 72's. with that cheap ass recycled steel as soon as you take the car off the jack they will probably fold
> *


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Envious Touch sent you a pm. Get back to me thanks HOMIE.


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THE KNOCK OFFS N THAT LAST PICTURE GO FOR???A SET OF FOUR?? THANKS</span>* :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

72spoke str8 lace with k/o and chips no tools ...shipped to 76542


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for 2 plain ol 100 spoke wheels all chrome no accesories


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2010, 06:17 PM~17048051
> *how much for 2 plain ol 100 spoke wheels all chrome no accesories
> *


$160


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 PM~17045067
> *72spoke str8 lace with k/o and chips no tools ...shipped to 76542
> *


$1075/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milian70_@Mar 30 2010, 12:04 PM~17044664
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON THE KNOCK OFFS N THAT LAST PICTURE GO FOR???A SET OF FOUR?? THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


$75/set picked up or $90/set shipped... if you want the chips too add $95/set


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 30 2010, 11:22 AM~17044340
> *:biggrin: Envious Touch sent you a pm. Get back to me thanks HOMIE.
> *


Reply sent


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSS LACED WITH AND WITHOUT ADAPTERS I NEED 4 DIFFERENT PRICES MY ZIP IS 85345 THX


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

pm me a price on 72 spoke cross laced 13x7 no adapters or knock offs shipped to 87108


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

I NEED QUOTE'S
A SET OF 14X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE


SHIPPED TO 93638 MADERA CA
OR
IF I WAS TO GO DOWN THEIR AND PICK UP W/O SHIPPING


AND ANOTHER QUOTE

A SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE

SHIPPED TO 93638 MADERA CA
OR

IF I WAS TO GO DOWN THEIR AND PICK UP W/O SHIPPING


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Nicky :biggrin: Got them today! still putting my truck together but when we finish I will post pics!


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 30 2010, 09:58 PM~17051139
> *$75/set picked up or $90/set shipped... if you want the chips too add $95/set
> *


*PM ME A TOTAL AMOUNT WITH THE CHIPS TOO CUZ YOU SAID $95/SET A SET OF 2 OR A SET OF 4??? I WANNA GET THE ONES I TOLD YOU ABOUT THANKS..:thumbsup: *


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milian70_@Apr 1 2010, 11:30 AM~17066280
> *PM ME A TOTAL AMOUNT WITH THE CHIPS TOO CUZ YOU SAID $95/SET A SET OF 2 OR A SET OF 4??? I WANNA GET THE ONES I TOLD YOU ABOUT THANKS..:thumbsup:
> *


Set = 4


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16847187
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *



I just got off the phone with you..Jus wanted to let you know how you could get a hold of me once the Cadillac Chips come in..Thanks again


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 PM~17045067
> *72spoke str8 lace with k/o and chips no tools ...shipped to 76542
> *


Ok..I c u takn it to a completely different level....I am going to the Army surplus store down the street and pickin up some kevlar, boots, ACU's and then I am going to Action Pawn and pickn up a M16A1 (LOL) and heading over to the Middle East...Gonna go make me some money...Do they still sell M16A1? :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Nick please answer my PM..........


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 1 2010, 03:20 PM~17068212
> *Set = 4
> *


*SO HOW DO GO ABOUT BUYING THEM ..DO I CALL U AT THE SHOP TO PLACE THE ORDER OR WHAT??!!!*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17051657
> *HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSS LACED WITH AND WITHOUT ADAPTERS I NEED 4 DIFFERENT PRICES MY ZIP IS 85345 THX
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace $1,050/set shipped with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
72-Spoke Straight Lace $1,000/set shipped without KO's, Adapters, and Tool.

72-Spoke Cross Lace $PM/sent with KO's, Adapters, and Tool.
72-Spoke Cross Lace $PM/sent without KO's, Adapters, and Tool.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 30 2010, 11:43 PM~17052142
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 31 2010, 07:47 AM~17053473
> *pm me a price on 72 spoke cross laced 13x7 no adapters or knock offs shipped to 87108
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddi14559_@Mar 31 2010, 10:32 AM~17054871
> *I NEED QUOTE'S
> A SET OF 14X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE
> SHIPPED TO 93638 MADERA CA
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Mar 31 2010, 01:31 PM~17056390
> *Thanks Nicky :biggrin: Got them today! still putting my truck together but when we finish I will post pics!
> *


No problem, I'm glad you liked them... I'd like to see them on your truck when it's finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 1 2010, 04:23 PM~17068699
> *I just got off the phone with you..Jus wanted to let you know how you could get a hold of me once the Cadillac Chips come in..Thanks again
> *


Will do!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 2 2010, 04:42 AM~17073937
> *Nick please answer my PM..........
> *


PM's answered :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milian70_@Apr 2 2010, 07:58 AM~17074695
> *SO HOW DO GO ABOUT BUYING THEM ..DO I CALL U AT THE SHOP TO PLACE THE ORDER OR WHAT??!!!
> *


Give me a call at the shop, drop me a PM, or just let me know right here... what ever works for you


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

PRICE


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...* :biggrin: 
*72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub* :0 

I know you asked for no accessories, I just put this knock-off on for the picture.



















Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:27 AM~17084398
> *PRICE
> *


PM Sent


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

They look good nicky


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17114805
> *95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...  :biggrin:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


need a price 13x7 shiped to 95204


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Apr 6 2010, 07:53 PM~17117280
> *need a price 13x7 shiped to 95204
> *


PM Sent


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 06:35 PM~17114805
> *95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...  :biggrin:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


Damn those are NICE :wow:


----------



## CRUIZN' Low (Feb 16, 2008)

Do the cross lace come in 13 x 5.5 dish???
If so, can you price me 2 - 13x7 rev dish & 2 - 13x5.5 all chrome with 4-adapters & 4-2 wing knock offs with chevy emblem chips....shipped to Oshawa, Canada - postal code - L1K 0K2 Thanks


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Chrome 13x7 shipped to 97026? Do u sell em with tires? If so how much with tire?


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

13 x 7 and 13 x 6 combo 
Picked up off your dock ?


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17114805
> *95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...  :biggrin:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


just opened the boxes and the rims are :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. Thanks again Nicky :biggrin:


----------



## 79lincoln (Dec 31, 2008)

any pics of rims with gold powdercoating ...lmk


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17114805
> *95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...  :biggrin:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


nice how much for 14x7 gold spoke?


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

damn mn ure makeing harder for me to decide whitch one i want lol n a homeboy would like to know if u got some yellow spokes n the rest chrome let me know :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Apr 11 2010, 02:34 PM~17160081
> *damn mn ure makeing harder for me to decide whitch one i want  lol n a homeboy would like to know if u got some yellow spokes n the rest chrome let me know :biggrin:
> *



x2 and price


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 10 2010, 12:50 PM~16849857
> *and the china lovers flock....
> 
> get some Zs or Ds homie...
> *


And the haters flock ...

Let people ride what THEY wanna ride.


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

whats the price on jus 72 cross lace all chrome rims with no knockoffs or adapters shipped to 85034?


----------



## thepartsman (Feb 6, 2010)

how much for 13x7 72 spoke crosslase triple gold with 3 way ko with chevy bowtie chips? gold nipples gold hub gold ko


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZN' Low_@Apr 7 2010, 02:31 PM~17124856
> *Do the cross lace come in 13 x 5.5 dish???
> If so, can you price me 2 - 13x7 rev dish & 2 - 13x5.5 all chrome with 4-adapters & 4-2 wing knock offs with chevy emblem chips....shipped to Oshawa, Canada - postal code - L1K 0K2  Thanks
> *


They do but I already ran out of 13X5.5 Outers for the 72's right now


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 7 2010, 10:12 PM~17130399
> *Chrome 13x7 shipped to 97026? Do u sell em with tires? If so how much with tire?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 7 2010, 11:12 PM~17130959
> *13 x 7 and 13 x 6 combo
> Picked up off your dock ?
> *


I'm all out of 13X5.5 72-Cross Lace right now :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Apr 10 2010, 03:43 PM~17153710
> *just opened the boxes and the rims are :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:.  Thanks again Nicky :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Apr 11 2010, 08:41 AM~17158791
> *any pics of rims with gold powdercoating ...lmk
> *


I just did a black and chrome set last week... let me see if my customer will post them up, he's on here (layitlow) :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 11 2010, 12:21 PM~17160012
> *nice how much for 14x7 gold spoke?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I saw these for myself... they look good, the spoke pattern is unique, not copying any cross laces made now. I think if you like this pattern it's a solid wheel..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Apr 11 2010, 12:34 PM~17160081
> *damn mn ure makeing harder for me to decide whitch one i want  lol n a homeboy would like to know if u got some yellow spokes n the rest chrome let me know :biggrin:
> *


Yea, I can do these in any color combination you want... and we offer engraving as well :0 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green+Apr 11 2010, 10:38 PM~17165229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Envious Touch, *imgntnschgo*
:wave:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 12 2010, 11:47 AM~17169069
> *Yea, I can do these in any color combination you want... and we offer engraving as well  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: bad ass engraving....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Apr 12 2010, 12:06 PM~17169223
> *:thumbsup: bad ass engraving....
> *


I got your engraved hubs back :0 so I will be assembling your 72's :yes:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 12 2010, 01:20 PM~17169859
> *I got your engraved  hubs back :0  so I will be assembling your 72's :yes:
> *


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 12 2010, 11:44 AM~17169052
> *I saw these for myself... they look good, the spoke pattern is unique, not copying any cross laces made now.  I think if you like this pattern it's a solid wheel..
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Yea we tried to do something different than everyone else and still make them look good... you'll notice to that our chrome and gold looks alot better than other wheels out there on the market, thats because our plating is done here in Southern California (Triple PLate Chrome and 24K Gold) :yes: 

*We also offer Powder Coating, Gold Plating, Black Nickel, Engraving, Custom Painting (Patterns), Pinstriping, and Color Matching.* 

Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace (Chrome and Stainless)









Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace (All Chrome Pictured, Available with Stainless)









Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace (All Chrome Pictured, Available with Stainless)











Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and a Hand Assembled Wheel... the Envious Touch Difference :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

will you be offering 14x6 at all?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 12 2010, 12:47 PM~17170082
> *Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea we tried to do something different than everyone else and still make them look good... you'll notice to that our chrome and gold looks alot better than other wheels out there on the market, thats because our plating is done here in Southern California (Triple PLate Chrome and 24K Gold) :yes:
> ...


the 100 cross is bad ass .. I like these


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the price for complete set of 13/7 or 14/7 72 spoke cross lace sent to seattle,wa


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

how much ship to 80212 14.7 or 13.7 with tire........cross lace


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

how much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke crose lased shipped to 27217 nc with tires


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

price for cross lace chrome w/yellow spokes to 78634


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

How much for 14X7?


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

Nicky clear your pm box


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so is that a no on the 14x6?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Apr 12 2010, 06:28 PM~17172662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we will... hopefully within a month


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 13 2010, 08:19 AM~17177580
> *the 100 cross is bad ass .. I like these
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Apr 14 2010, 12:38 PM~17191207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Apr 18 2010, 06:24 PM~17230430
> *Nicky clear your pm box
> *


Cleared some space :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

yo nicky, i need these in 14's for my 65ss..........i can have my bro in law pick them up again...how much












i want them identical to that but with this knockoff












also if you can pm me the price for that, and a price for the back piece engraved..........thanks


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

im still tring to get that spare 14x6 done but no one picks up the phone homie. i need it asap. pm me. you gave me a price. i got the cash. hit me up


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 AM~17288826
> *im still tring to get that spare 14x6 done but no one picks up the phone homie. i need it asap. pm me. you gave me a price. i got the cash. hit me up
> *


just show up to his shop like stallone in cobra :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

mine are still looking flawless........





























you the man nicky !!!


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 24 2010, 10:34 AM~17288853
> *just show up to his shop like stallone in cobra  :biggrin:
> *


 lol. if i wasnt in Atlanta i would in a heartbeat.lmao


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 04:35 PM~17114805
> *
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


CAN I GET A PRICE ... 13X7 ALL ACCESSORIES
SHIPPED TO AZ, 85335


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Price for all chrome 13x7 cross laced complete set shipped to Texas 75243 thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

price on the crossed 72 13's just the rim


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 06:35 PM~17114805
> *95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...  :biggrin:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


SEND PM HOW MUCH FOR THESE


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

need a price for the set of 14x7 chrome for a 74 monte carlo. and a price with tires white wall. i will pick up.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17288578
> *yo nicky, i need these in 14's for my 65ss..........i can have my bro in law pick them up again...how much
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the 13/7 72 spokes not cross lace without adapters with 2 bar knock-off shipped to28462 thanks


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 03:09 AM~17256057
> *Yes we will... hopefully within a month
> *


:h5: what do you think they will run?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz+Apr 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17288578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice talking with you this weekend... I'll let you know later today what it looks like for Friday


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 01:09 AM~17256057
> *Yes we will... hopefully within a month
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 AM~17288826
> *im still tring to get that spare 14x6 done but no one picks up the phone homie. i need it asap. pm me. you gave me a price. i got the cash. hit me up
> *


Sorry homie I'm all out of 14X6 and 13X5.5 right now... probably wont have any for another month :yessad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 24 2010, 11:57 AM~17289173
> *mine are still looking flawless........
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Apr 24 2010, 02:55 PM~17289969
> *CAN I GET A PRICE ... 13X7  ALL ACCESSORIES
> SHIPPED TO AZ, 85335
> *


$765/set in all chrome or $1,075/set as pictured (triple gold)...
Both prices include: shipping to 85335, knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 26 2010, 10:42 AM~17305518
> *Nice talking with you this weekend... I'll let you know later today what it looks like for Friday
> *



yeah bro, thanks........


YOU THE MAN !!!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

payment sent nicky, thanks for returning all my questions right away.......


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 27 2010, 08:20 AM~17316514
> *payment sent nicky, thanks for returning all my questions right away.......
> *


Got it... thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Wats the ticket on a set of 13/7 all chrome w acc shipped to 55056?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 28 2010, 12:14 PM~17331099
> *Wats the ticket on a set of 13/7 all chrome w acc shipped to 55056?
> *


13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace all Chrome $795/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2010, 10:40 AM~17330117
> *Got it... thank you! :thumbsup:
> *



can't wait homie......


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

How much for 14x7 all chrome shipped to 95492?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Apr 29 2010, 09:08 AM~17340127
> *How much for 14x7 all chrome shipped to 95492?
> *


$385/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

how things coming bro?


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 29 2010, 11:59 AM~17340661
> *$385/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *



ill be in east los june 2nd....i'll be stoppin thru....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 29 2010, 03:37 PM~17343681
> *how things coming bro?
> *


Waiting on the color match


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@Apr 30 2010, 08:50 AM~17350629
> *ill be in east los june 2nd....i'll be stoppin thru....
> *


:thumbsup:

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Apr 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17288578
> *yo nicky, i need these in 14's for my 65ss..........i can have my bro in law pick them up again...how much
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

any pics nicky?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@May 3 2010, 01:57 PM~17375344
> *any pics nicky?
> *


A little teaser for you :biggrin: :0


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 3 2010, 04:52 PM~17377337
> *A little teaser for you  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


se me paro....looks badass nicky :biggrin:


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke cross laced gold nipples and gold hub chrome 2 straight tip knock off


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

YO NICKY !!!!

what's cracken homie, can you post a pic of my rims...i'm sure them bad boys are done already !!!!



TTT FOR ENVIOUS TOUCH


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bundi62_@May 3 2010, 09:32 PM~17381818
> *How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke cross laced gold nipples and gold hub chrome 2 straight tip knock off
> *


$900/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be giving you a call soon


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 5 2010, 08:52 AM~17398023
> *YO NICKY !!!!
> 
> what's cracken homie, can you post a pic of my rims...i'm sure them bad boys are done already !!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 5 2010, 08:52 AM~17398023
> *YO NICKY !!!!
> 
> what's cracken homie, can you post a pic of my rims...i'm sure them bad boys are done already !!!!
> ...


Here you go... 72-Spoke Cross Lace on 175's and Chevy Chips :biggrin: :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+May 3 2010, 01:57 PM~17375344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go... 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Engraved Hubs :0 :0 :wow: 










































P.S. They're shipping out today... I'll PM you Tracking #'s


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Those are nice lookin wheels looks like you take the lowriding equipment biz serious with the hydro parts you manufacturing and now a new style of wheels..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

How much for 13x7 cross laced with black spokes shipped to 76135


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 10 2010, 04:43 PM~17444581
> *Here you go... 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace with Engraved Hubs  :0  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



these are fuck!n beaut!ful


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you give me a price on some 13x7 72 spoke straight laced and a price on the cross laced with chevy chips straight eared knock offs shipped to dallas tx 75050....Thanks


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

nicky great job, on your effort for bringing to lowrider community a difference...
keep up the good work!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@May 10 2010, 01:46 PM~17444597
> *Those are nice lookin wheels looks like you take the lowriding equipment biz serious with the hydro parts you manufacturing and now a new style of wheels..
> *


I sure do... born and raised in L.A. County and a Rider since the age of 16! :biggrin: 

Thanks for the compliment... the key is that I've been building cars for myself and others since 1993 and when I design or have something built for the market I take into cosideration whats needed out there that isn't already on the market or isn't easily available. Also if it is something is already out there what improvements can be made to it.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 10 2010, 07:35 PM~17448089
> *How much for 13x7 cross laced with black spokes shipped to 76135
> *


$900/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 10 2010, 08:09 PM~17448576
> *these are fuck!n beaut!ful
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 10 2010, 09:14 PM~17449407
> *Can you give me a price on some 13x7 72 spoke straight laced and a price on the cross laced with chevy chips straight eared knock offs shipped to dallas tx 75050....Thanks
> *


72-Spoke Cross Lace with Chevy Chips $865/set shipped
72-Spoke Straight Lace with Chevy Chips $1,160/set shipped

Both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@May 11 2010, 08:09 AM~17452628
> *nicky great job, on your effort for bringing to lowrider community a difference...
> keep up the good work!!
> *


No problem... post up a pic when you get them on your car :thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 13 2010, 11:19 AM~17477924
> *No problem... post up a pic when you get them on your car :thumbsup:
> *


you got it....


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

ttt for nicky tha great !!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

price for 14x7 cross shipped to 31620 wheels only


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 14 2010, 10:20 PM~17495523
> *ttt for nicky tha great !!!
> *


You get them on the car yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 16 2010, 05:13 AM~17504181
> *price for 14x7 cross shipped to 31620 wheels only
> *


$780/set shipped to your door


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 17 2010, 03:21 PM~17518071
> *You get them on the car yet?  :biggrin:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 10 2010, 06:53 AM~16848056
> *whats the ticket  on a set of cross lace gold spokes  and all center gold and all gold
> *


i need to know also... my bad 13x7 cross laced :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 18 2010, 11:46 PM~17536875
> *i need to know also... my bad 13x7 cross laced :0
> *


$700/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17535679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick man... those wheels look perfect on the car :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 09:39 AM~17539630
> *That looks sick man... those wheels look perfect on the car :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro....

it'll be in the shop soon, i'll keep you posted......


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 09:38 AM~17539620
> *$700/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


i meant all gold! :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 19 2010, 04:27 PM~17543396
> *i meant all gold! :0
> *


Add $775 for ALL 24K U.S. Gold :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Cheese Balls anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 08:34 PM~17544498
> *Cheese Balls anyone?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up nicky i tried calling and left a message to no avail. i gotta holla at ya real quick


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 06:33 PM~17544494
> *Add $775 for ALL 24K U.S. Gold  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


1475.00 shipped to madera ,ca


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 19 2010, 09:58 PM~17547368
> *1475.00 shipped to madera ,ca
> *


whats the zip?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@May 19 2010, 08:04 PM~17545845
> *hit me up nicky i tried calling and left a message to no avail. i gotta holla at ya real quick
> *


will do... I'll call you tomorrow


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 10:02 PM~17547425
> *whats the zip?
> *


93638,also how much to ingrave them ,& the turn around! my bad the hub & knock off...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 19 2010, 11:13 PM~17548076
> *93638,also how much to ingrave them ,& the turn around! my bad the hub & knock off...
> *


$50 total to ship all four to your door... $300/set to engrave hubs... 1-month to make if there's engraving or 2 to 3-weeks for all gold


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 20 2010, 12:08 AM~17548394
> *$50 total to ship all four to your door... $300/set to engrave hubs... 1-month to make if there's engraving or 2 to 3-weeks for all gold
> *


throw some tires on there & ill take them!  just all gold


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 20 2010, 12:29 AM~17548488
> *throw some tires on there & ill take them!  just all gold
> *


13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace ALL 24K U.S. Gold $1525/set shipped to your door without tires... or $1725/set shipped to your door with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced :0 

And you know that includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool :biggrin:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

dont no if u got the pics rite, so sending these on forum, just get them close to this candy red, it has a gold base if that helps
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




1l_944e12b5eeec4a01b7e4432d4cabba47.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




house vic car 052.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




house vic car 053.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Uploader by PHP Scripts. 
Processed in 2.56802797 second.


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

fuck


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

ok, there it goes


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Envious Touch, *homeboyz*

:wave:


----------



## low chevy (Mar 28, 2009)

can you send a price for 13x7 cross lace 72 spoke with acce. gold nipples and hub with the chevy emblem to 95341.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what kinda chips u have for impala..


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

13-7 cross lace with dogears do u have them in stock 
13-7 100 crosslace with chevy emblem
13-7 center gold with dogears


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 04:35 PM~17114805
> *95 fleetwood Here's your wheels...  :biggrin:
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hub :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

How much for a set of 14x7's with gold spokes?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@May 21 2010, 08:51 AM~17561433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How's this look for you...

Flip









Flop









:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 23 2010, 12:04 AM~17575162
> *what kinda chips u have for impala..
> *


I got all these... in Chrome or Gold


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

that looks perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 2 2010, 01:06 PM~17676463
> *I got all these... in Chrome or Gold
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the lincoln ones in gold?!?!?! also any black and chrome eagles?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 2 2010, 01:06 PM~17676463
> *I got all these... in Chrome or Gold
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the lincoln ones in gold?!?!?! also any black and chrome eagles? o yeah shipped to 98802


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

hey nikky any word on my wheels, ready to roll dem hoes, jus let me no, laters


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 6 2010, 09:48 PM~17713127
> *how much for the lincoln ones in gold?!?!?! also any black and chrome eagles?
> *


Gold Lincoln's $105/set shipped... no chrome/black eagle's yet... give me a week or two :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jun 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17717150
> *hey nikky any word on my wheels, ready to roll dem hoes, jus let me no, laters
> *


Everything is back from the powder coater just need to tru and seal them then slap them on a new set of skinny whites for you :biggrin:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

cool


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I get a price on 13x7 72 spoke cross lace with gold nipples, and gold zenith style knockoff shipped to 95316


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

how much for this bad ass set


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 8 2010, 07:28 PM~17732124
> *Can I get a price on 13x7 72 spoke cross lace with gold nipples, and gold zenith style knockoff shipped to 95316
> *


$950/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2010, 12:54 AM~17756840
> *how much for this bad ass set
> 
> 
> ...


$1,000/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 17 2010, 05:22 PM~17518081
> *$780/set shipped to your door
> *



:wow: 

damn I got to get this car done! will you be doing any standards or 15 inch rims? pm me the pickup price I can get my bro to pick some up when im ready


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jun 8 2010, 06:28 PM~17731562
> *cool
> *


Your wheels going out today... I hope you like them :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

tt


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 10:11 AM~17845327
> *Your wheels going out today... I hope you like them  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheel chips :thumbsup: , zeniths not gonna be happy hno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 21 2010, 03:07 PM~17847177
> *nice wheel chips :thumbsup: , zeniths not gonna be happy hno:
> *


Thanks for the compliment but why do you say "zeniths not gonna be happy"? The eagle is totaly different, Z chips dont have stars, mine don't have a wreath, etc... they are totaly different.

Besides me and JD are good friends :yes: and they don't look nothing like a Zenith chips :no:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 11:11 AM~17845327
> *Your wheels going out today... I hope you like them  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


damn vic them hoes look good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think im going to have to get me a pair


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

u shuold, nikky will take good care of u


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17847206
> *Thanks for the compliment but why do you say "zeniths not gonna be happy"? The eagle is totaly different, Z chips dont have stars, mine don't have a wreath, etc... they are totaly different.
> 
> Besides me and JD are good friends :yes: and they don't look nothing like a Zenith chips :no:
> *


i hadnt compared em side to side but at first site they reminded me of the zenith chips, but as always looking good and being diffrent, you get those black eagle wheel chips yet?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

1 set of chrome 13x7 rev cross lace, picked up w/ accs.? Hook up a Marine in Afghanistan right now? God bless


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

nice job on my wheels nikki, will recomend u too friends


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

nice job on my wheels nikki, will recomend u too friends


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17845327
> *Your wheels going out today... I hope you like them  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



those chips should have been in red and it wouldve killed it... but wheels look good as [email protected]*k anyway..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17845327
> *Your wheels going out today... I hope you like them  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


u got these chips in gold? would look great on my new cross laces uffin:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 22 2010, 06:51 PM~17859243
> *those chips should have been in red and it wouldve killed it... but wheels look good as [email protected]*k anyway..... :biggrin:
> *


x64


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

How much for all chrome 72 spoke cross lace 13's...I'll pick up with acc. and dog ears?

a price for 72 straight lace too.

Thanks,
Philip.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 21 2010, 05:15 PM~17848299
> *i hadnt compared em side to side but at first site they reminded me of the zenith chips, but as always looking good and being diffrent, you get those black eagle wheel chips yet?
> *


We got the ones in my avitar...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 21 2010, 08:55 PM~17850816
> *1 set of chrome 13x7 rev cross lace, picked up w/ accs.? Hook up a Marine in Afghanistan right now? God bless
> *


$600/set picked up with U.S. Marine Discount :biggrin: 
Includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jun 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17856376
> *nice job on my wheels nikki, will recomend u too friends
> *


No problem... get me some pic's when you get them on your car :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 22 2010, 06:49 PM~17859776
> *u got these chips in gold? would look great  on my new cross laces uffin:
> *


I got them in all gold and chrome with gold accent ring... let me know and I'll hook you up since you are part of the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace Family :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 12:19 AM~17863395
> *How much for all chrome 72 spoke cross lace 13's...I'll pick up with acc. and dog ears?
> 
> a price for 72 straight lace too.
> ...


13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace picked up $615/set
13X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace picked up $985/set


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 10:57 AM~17865901
> *I got them in all gold and chrome with gold accent ring... let me know and I'll hook you up since you are part of the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace Family  :biggrin:
> *


any new chips in ? i need a set of 4 again


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17865922
> *any new chips in ? i need a set of 4 again
> *


I got these...










*Available in:*
-Gun Metal Finish (As Pictured)
-All Chrome
-All Gold
-Chrome with Gold Accent Ring
-Chrome with Black Nickel Accent Ring


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 11:06 AM~17865984
> *I got these...
> 
> 
> ...



for the same price we spoke about? :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 23 2010, 11:20 AM~17866129
> *for the same price we spoke about?  :nicoderm:
> *


I don't remember what price I quoted you, it was over 3-months ago, and we didn't have these then so it was probably for some other chips... how much did I quote you?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 11:30 AM~17866194
> *I don't remember what price I quoted you, it was over 3-months ago, and we didn't have these then so it was probably for some other chips... how much did I quote you?
> *



pm sent


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 09:59 AM~17865918
> *13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace picked up $615/set
> 13X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace picked up $985/set
> *



Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 01:57 PM~17865901
> *I got them in all gold and chrome with gold accent ring... let me know and I'll hook you up since you are part of the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace Family  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

